# WANTED MC4000M in WORKING ORDER



## mr.opp (May 10, 2013)

Hello 
New to this forum
I am looking to BUY a McIntosh MC400m 
please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Architect321 (May 12, 2020)

.


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

Did you join just to share your eBay ad? Please be transparent if you are looking to sell something of yours. This thread is from 2013.


----------



## Architect321 (May 12, 2020)

.


----------

